# Passenger Air Bag cosmetic fix?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry but really don't see what your talking about.


----------



## muniorbust (Jul 9, 2021)

Maybe it's not obvious in the picture. Regardless of whether anyone here can see what I'm talking about in the picture, I'm looking for instructions for removing the overhead console to replace the Passenger Air Bag indicator part 42527640.
Maybe it's so easy to take apart it's not worth talking about? I just have kicked myself in the past for guessing and doing it wrong.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It'll be much better for you to just ignore this.

I have never removed this overhead portion of the gen 2 Cruzes. But yeah there should be a metal bracket behind that. And this plastic trim just clips into it using some fragile clips.

The air bag indicator will either be glued in place orrrr clipped in.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

JLL said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm sorry but really don't see what your talking about.


Someone decided to play with a knife.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Someone decided to play with a knife.


Oh...


----------



## muniorbust (Jul 9, 2021)

I found a pic on ebay. It looks like there are four clips, one at each corner.
It could also possibly be screwed in through the two holes I see under the map light.



Snipesy said:


> It'll be much better for you to just ignore this.


To ignore the scratch? Better for me? Better to have it nice and fixed imo. Might not be worth much money to do, but I'll find the parts cheap.


----------

